# NEW GTO Cost



## Rob Govoni (Oct 13, 2006)

Greatings, I would like to buy a 2006 GTO. I have done a lot of reading on this WEB site. What I would like to know is does anyone know the true cost to a dealer, how much their hold back is, and what their invoice is. I have seen them on E-Bay for 27,500- 30,000. The GTO I'm intrested in is an A4 Red on Red with 18 inch wheels. I want to be able to walk into the dealer and say...... I know to break even you have to sell this car for X and I'm not opposed to you making some money. Here is what I'll pay.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Thats a good strategy, I was going to do the same, Until I found a used GTO with 3200 miles on it for 22. When I figured the car I bought was PERFECT, I couldn't justify the additional 100 bucks a month for a new one. Plus the GM certified warranty is pretty good.

Ebay is also a good place to look. There are plenty of low mileage GTOs that people must have used on weekends only. Cars.com is pretty good too.


----------



## IwantGTO (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey bud,

I am in the same boat as you. I want to go to a dealer and just say hey, i'm gonna pay you around 25k.......mainly because in SOCAL they really aren't moving you know


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

In Phoenix they are givving $1,000 GM discount, $1,000 Conquest discount, and $2,695 dealer discount. I bought an Impulse blue 6-spd w/18" wheels. I didn't know it at the time but the Company I work for also had a discount. It seems some dealers just want to get rid of them. You might want to hold out a little longer.


----------



## IwantGTO (Oct 11, 2006)

well my parents said i would have to hold until June.......do you think they will still be there or should i wait for a couple months and squeeze through the payments


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

I cant remember the exact markup over invoice, but you can find it on www.Kbb.com. (I think it is around 1300 bucks) It is not very much on the GTO. The dealer also has a 3% MSRP holdback. Good luck negotiating that! I bought mine for 800 over invoice and got the 0% deal. If a dealer is tired of paying flooring charges, they may be willing to cut deep, but I have not found one yet willing to go there (yet).

Since there are only two options for the GTO (18in wheels, six speed manual) the old practice of packed invoicing is not an issue with this model.

The automatics include a 1300 gas guzzler tax that the manual models escape, so even though there is a $700ish upcharge for the stick, it actually is a cheaper car by 600 bucks.

Look for build dates other than 2-06 through 4-06. Some of these are having strut failure problems and it can be a mess to get it fixed due to the distance of the parts house (Australia)

Good luck and keep reading the board. There is a lot of great information here.

You will love the GTO - nothing else even comes close that is within 20 grand of its price.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

So what did you pay?


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

thecommish16 said:


> So what did you pay?


Now thats not a very proper question is it.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

It is if you are looking to buy one within a week or two, lol


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

how did everyone buy it? lease? finance? smart buy?


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Dude (or Dudette as the case may be) - at the risk of sounding like a bit of a prick. 800 over was the number. If you are a serious buyer - go to kbb and look up the invoice price. Arm yourself with that knowledge. Tell them you are willing to pay x over invoice. End of story. They will play.... eventually. Don't even talk about a trade and start your negotiations as a cash buyer. Give them no information other than that. Do NOT play the " I can afford 600/month" game. Play like a cash buyer who is ready to walk out....... If they don't play then do just that. Walk out. Tell them to call you when they can get closer to your price.

I bought mine in June and played price tag with the dealer for 3 weeks. Be patient and get the data from KBB, edmunds etc. 

There is not much margin in the car. The dealers are going to deal if they are getting eaten alive by flooring charges and need to move the things out before the interest starts ratcheting up. Most of the dealer stock has been floored for a while, so you may be able to get a better deal than I did. Conversely, interest in the GTO is growing, seems that more folks are "getting" it with respect to the capabilities of the little GTO from Down Under. 

Set your price and be willing to wait a little.

Good luck


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

i bought mine for 32k out the door


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

dablue06pontiacGTO said:


> i bought mine for 32k out the door


33.4K out the door and smiling to this day. I got the 3yr extended
warranty and 0.0% financing offered on Jul 4 weekend..Could I have
gotten it a little cheaper? Probably. But the service department is 
great where I got mine, and I'm happy! That's all that counts.:willy:


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

CPO's GTO said:


> 33.4K out the door and smiling to this day. I got the 3yr extended
> warranty and 0.0% financing offered on Jul 4 weekend..Could I have
> gotten it a little cheaper? Probably. But the service department is
> great where I got mine, and I'm happy! That's all that counts.:willy:


I GRIN EAR TO EAR EVERY MORNING WHEN I WAKE UP AND STEP OUT SIDE AND SHE JUST SITTING THERE WAITING FOR ME START HER UP!!!!! I LOVE THIS CAR! 

Jaymz:cheers


----------



## Rob Govoni (Oct 13, 2006)

One other question. Where do i look for a build date? Can you tell by the VIN? Is it on the window sticker?


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

BG2mo I didn't mean to offend you asking for the price...it's a GTO, not a custom made Ferrari. 

Thanks for the advice on how to deal with the dealer...I think you are right. I have gotten emails from the Chevy dealer (I went in and test drove the SS) and it seems they are more willing to bargain the longer I sit on the decision.

I can get the Impala SS loaded OUT the door for 29k, taxes, everything.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

CPO's GTO said:


> 33.4K out the door and smiling to this day. I got the 3yr extended
> warranty and 0.0% financing offered on Jul 4 weekend..Could I have
> gotten it a little cheaper? Probably. But the service department is
> great where I got mine, and I'm happy! That's all that counts.:willy:


What is the 3 year extended warranty and how much did it run you? So you get a 6 total year?


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

thecommish16 said:


> What is the 3 year extended warranty and how much did it run you? So you get a 6 total year?



It's just an extended warranty just like you would/could buy for a TV or computer. They are generally scams in my opinion if you are at 
circuit city or Sear's. But in the case of the Goat, they offered me the
3 additional years/double the mileage for approximately 1400 dollars. 
They 'said' it was normally over $2000 but they were selling it to me at 'practically cost'. Just to make it perfectly clear, I don't normally 
purchase extended warranties on anything...They are generally a rip-off.
But in this case, and with the 0.0% financing, I figured it could be a 
worthwhile investment just in case. And I plan on keeping my goat for
a long time anyway. :cool


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

why does everyone call their GTO's a goat?


----------



## BALSDEEP (Sep 28, 2006)

the dealer split the hold back with me,less the 2000 in rebate money. out the door 29480. 6m with 18's. there seem to be more auto's around here available. 
i got some good advise from someone on here. dont negotiate after you drive the car, you may agree to about any #s they tell you. you will love the car. stick to your guns and go on the last day of the month. all dealers get aggressive at month end. good luck.


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

thecommish16 said:


> why does everyone call their GTO's a goat?


here is some info on that

It started in 1967 with an advertisment for the GTO;


Quote:
When Is a Goat Not a Goat?

With The Great One theme on the screen and in print, the GTO for 1967 took on a new air of sophistication. Pontiac positioned the GTO to still appeal to the street enthusiasts, but older buyers, professionals and women were targeted as potential customers. One theme Wangers was never able to sell to GM management was the name that still endears itself to the GTO—The Goat. Wangers put together an ad showing a young man standing in his driveway, a pail under his arm, posing with his freshly washed bright red GTO. The ad was titled, "A Boy and His Goat," and by submitting it to the corpo-ration for approval, Wangers, who always had one ear to the pavement, was to discover just how out of touch GM management was with the language and the culture of high-performance enthusiasts.

"At that time, they (GM) had already initiated a corporate committee for all of the divisions to submit their advertising and get approval on everything before we could run it," Wangers recalled. "They were sort of policing the division to make sure we didn't break any of their policies."

Wangers felt the "Boy and His Goat" ad met the criteria. "The ad suggested that everyone ought to have a GTO in order to complete their life cycle," Wangers said. "The ad was very much in line with the pride of ownership image. We felt we had been very successful in capturing that and thought this was an ad that set itself completely within the framework of what the corporation wanted and did for us what we wanted."

The corporate committee rejected the ad based on its perception of what the word goat defined. "The guys downtown told us a goat is the butt of a joke or the butt end of a mistake," Wangers commented. "And they said they certainly understood it enough to know they wouldn't approve it."

Wangers put together a study that quoted enthusiasts in the field, and assembled magazine articles that referenced the GTO as The Goat' and presented it to the committee, explaining, "You've got to give us the benefit of the doubt here, that we know what we're doing. The word Goat is an accepted nickname of the GTO in the field. The people who are living with this car and love and respect it have assumed that the word GTO stands for Goat. Allow us the professionalism of knowing our market. That's why we're successful."

The committee refused the appeal, responding that GM was not going to allow Pontiac to demean the name of their car by referring to it as a goat. Pontiac no longer had the freedom to image and market its products without corporate approval of all advertising. It was the end of a grand era of Tigers, and Wide Tracking would never be the same again.


Jaymz


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

thecommish16 said:


> BG2mo I didn't mean to offend you asking for the price...it's a GTO, not a custom made Ferrari.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on how to deal with the dealer...I think you are right. I have gotten emails from the Chevy dealer (I went in and test drove the SS) and it seems they are more willing to bargain the longer I sit on the decision.
> 
> I can get the Impala SS loaded OUT the door for 29k, taxes, everything.


Believe me, I am NOT offended. Just wanted you to research the numbers and be armed with the ability to understand the game that they will play with you. 

NO OFFENSE TAKEN - Thanks! Be patient - most of the stores have monthly numbers they have to hit. My Salesman called me on the last day of the month with my number. Again - dont get excited and dont get played. If they have the color and equipment you want and you think that there my be a risk that it will sell, it might - but NOT likely. Decide if it is worth 500-1000 bucks to ink it and cement - might be to you - not problem with that. If you want the best price no matter what. - wait em out!

Good Luck - It is an awesome machine


----------

